# Replacement screw/bolt and wing nut



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

picked up a once used plastic Vari Kennel at a garage sale ($25) but it was missing the bolts/wing nuts and they had zip ties..the zip ties work but there are times I might need to break the kennel down quickly or when trying to put it in the side door of the suburban..

Does anyone know off the top of your head what size bolt and hex/wing nut fits


----------



## dogluvah (Apr 24, 2012)

I suggest checking local pet supply store, ours usually have these parts in stock or will get them for me.

Otherwise.....can always go straight to source-
http://www.petmate.com/browse/all-products-replacement-parts/_/N-xjk1h4?No=0&Nrpp=72

I have obtained several bargain or free crates of various sizes. They all look, and function, like new after simply replacing the bolts and/or doors. A wonderful find! Especially when had entire litter to crate train 
Good luck with your "new" crate.

PS. Here is reference re which size you may need -
http://www.pet-discount-supply.com/dogs/cages_carriers_travel/vari_kennel_nuts_and_bolts-do9000.htm


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

10-24 x 1.5 are the screws that came with a new crate I assembled for air shipping yesterday. I went to Lowes and replaced with Nylock nuts, as the wing nuts are plastic and I wasn't sure the airline would accept it. The length could be shorter for regular nuts, but 10-24 x 1.5 and wing nuts came with it.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Thank You Very Much for the replies, headed to Lowes this morning


----------

